# Team Opfs T-Shirts



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Got some t-shirts for the crew of lunatic pickle forkers. I figure $11.00 ought to cover the cost to get one to you in the States.
I'll sell 'em 'til they're gone. Let me know.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Turn your heads.

I'm off to dinner. Be back soon.


----------



## Opietaylor (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll take one. Pm me. Thanks


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Those are cool! 
Do you normally anchor like that when you PFS it?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

M_J said:


> Those are cool!
> Do you normally anchor like that when you PFS it?


No, not always, but sometimes, MJ. That's a very good and observant question. 
I really just did it because I was waiting on Heather to fire up the camera. Usually I'm a bit further away from my face with no actual anchor point. Truth be told,, I shoot from all over with that pfs.
It doesn't require the more traditional anchoring and even that depends on what you're doing with it I guess. I'll release from my left shoulder, my chin, my chest, the top of my head, my cheek, under my ear, behind my ear, and even full and partial flutterby. Any place is good so long as you feel like you've loaded the bands enough for the particular shot.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Kind of what I figured, thanks!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Man those are cool t-shirts


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

does the shirt come in "vertical" orientation ?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Did'nt you know? OPFS is in a horizontal realm.


----------

